# Chanel Resort 2013 x150



## taylor17 (18 Juni 2012)




----------



## Q (18 Juni 2012)

toller großer Post :thumbup: Danke für Karls Modepräsentation in *Versailles 
*


----------



## koftus89 (15 Sep. 2012)

super post. herzlichen dank.


----------



## Weltenbummler (20 Feb. 2016)

Chanel hat sehr tolle Beine.


----------

